# Tuning LC2i and amp, losing my mind.



## flynavy812 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hello, new to the forum. I'm losing my damn mind. I've searched night and day for help, watched countless youtube videos, yet I'm still beyond lost. I'll try to keep this clear and concise.

I have a 2018 F150, non Sony, with nav. 

Rear speakers are tapped leading to the LC2i.

Amp is a Pioneer GM-D8601, sub is Pioneer TS-SW2502S4.


I will try my best to layout what I know, and my confusion. 

My F150 doesnt seem to have any bass rolloff, so I am leaving the Accubass threshold UP, and the Accubass knob DOWN. What is left is the LEVEL and BASS knob. The LEVEL knob will control signal to amp, the bass will control the amount of bass to the sub, correct?

1. Set the gain on the amp first? I tuned everything flat in truck, gain and low pass down, turned up music and started adjusting gain. Bass just kicks in from sub so I don't really know when it distorts because its just a lot of bass. Am I supposed to disconnect the sub for gain adjustment?

2. Tried using DMM, it just reads 28.8 ALL THE TIME, I can adjust gain and nothing happens with the reading.

3. If I do just set the gain to a decent setting like the normal 4V setting, and then go to the LC2i, the bass knob from all the way left to slightly right instantly kicks bass online, so how do I know how much I can push without damaging sub?

4. Shouldn't I be tuning with my stock head unit at the middle settings, so I can turn bass down? Messing with mid and treble seems to make it sound better but everywhere I read says not to touch it?


5. If I tune the LC2i without amp hooked up, I do get maximize light playing pink noise at 70% volume, but the level and bass are almost maxed out when I do this level. So if I hook sub back up, it would be insanely loud.

Basically, is there a clear easy way to explain what I need to do? My only concerns are not blowing any of my equipment. I listen to a lot of rock, and I really want the punch of the drum. Rap/house music sounds fine. I might be overthinking this, but I just can't seem to find a whole lot of information on the LC2i.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Funny, i was just watching this video last night...hope it helps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F4Uu9lWcFU


----------

